# Anyone on 10/22?



## mabrahams (Aug 7, 2012)

My brother and I are picking up my X1 M-Sport on Monday. I would only assume that Monday's are quite slow for the PCDs?


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I doubt if they have many slow PCD days. I think Fridays are most popular, however. If you have the time, you might think about going north into North Carolina to enjoy the leaf color as you head south to FL. You could pick up the Blue Ridge Parkway on the south edge of Asheville, for instance and take it to Cherokee. It would be slow but pretty.

Jim


----------



## mabrahams (Aug 7, 2012)

Well we are leaving on Saturday morning to fly into GSP; then head to Road Atlanta for the Petit Lemans; then sleep @ track, leave on Sunday morning back to GSP to drop off the rental car. Then Monday pick up the car and head home. I would love to go to Deals Gap, but we won't have any time Monday.


----------



## sivag21 (Oct 12, 2012)

mabrahams said:


> My brother and I are picking up my X1 M-Sport on Monday. I would only assume that Monday's are quite slow for the PCDs?


My wife and I are picking up (redelivery actually, did ED too ) our 135i on 10/22. See you there.


----------



## mabrahams (Aug 7, 2012)

Cool! My brother and I did ED last year for his 1M. That was a blast.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Remember if you are staying at the Marriott on Sunday night and having the complimentary dinner that evening in their restaurant, the Marriott is in a "dry" county in SC and does not serve alcohol on Sundays. They will allow you to bring your own bottle of wine to the restaurant and provide free corkage. 

If you go to downtown Greenville, they do serve alcohol in the bars and restaurants. I'm not sure if you can purchase wine/packaged goods at a store in Greenville on Sunday, but I would think you could.


----------



## rslavujevic (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm having my car re-delivered on 10.29


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

mabrahams, today's the day! So did they have an X1 for the driving course for you, or did they substitute it with something else?


----------



## mabrahams (Aug 7, 2012)

They did have an X1 x28i. It was quite fun!


----------



## lovemygsp (Aug 22, 2012)

Doing our 101 tomorrow and its great news to know they have the x1! When I asked about it they said it should be in. I really didn't want to drive an x3.


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

That's great news!


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

Well I spoke too soon. They gave me an X3 for my PCD  and it was kind of wobbly on the slalom course... I wonder why the X1 was no longer available? :dunno:


----------

